# Dream about giving birth to an animal?



## rainbowskin

I had a dream last night that I gave birth to a small white dog!:haha: And in the dream the nurses at the hospital were trying to get me to breastfeed the dog and I was like NOOOOO I wanted a baby not a dog, and then it ended. 
I thought this was so bizarre I googled pregnancy dreams and this is what a website had to say about it: 

"If you are in your first trimester of pregnancy, then your dreams tend to be about tiny creatures, fuzzy animals, flowers, fruit and water. In the second trimester, dreams will reflect anxieties about being a good mother and concerns about possible complications with the birth. Dreams of giving birth to a non-human baby are also common during this period of the pregnancy. Finally, in the third trimester, dreams consists of your own mother. As your body changes and grows, dreams of whales, elephants and dinosaurs and other larger animals may also start appearing at this stage of pregnancy.

To dream that you are giving birth to a non-human creature signifies your overwhelming (and unfounded) fear in the health of your baby. You are overly concerned that your baby may have birth defects. This type of dream is common in expectant mothers in their second trimester"

Does anyone else dream of giving birth to animals or is it just me?:wacko:


----------



## mom and ttc

rainbowskin said:


> I had a dream last night that I gave birth to a small white dog!:haha: And in the dream the nurses at the hospital were trying to get me to breastfeed the dog and I was like NOOOOO I wanted a baby not a dog, and then it ended.
> I thought this was so bizarre I googled pregnancy dreams and this is what a website had to say about it:
> 
> "If you are in your first trimester of pregnancy, then your dreams tend to be about tiny creatures, fuzzy animals, flowers, fruit and water. In the second trimester, dreams will reflect anxieties about being a good mother and concerns about possible complications with the birth. Dreams of giving birth to a non-human baby are also common during this period of the pregnancy. Finally, in the third trimester, dreams consists of your own mother. As your body changes and grows, dreams of whales, elephants and dinosaurs and other larger animals may also start appearing at this stage of pregnancy.
> 
> To dream that you are giving birth to a non-human creature signifies your overwhelming (and unfounded) fear in the health of your baby. You are overly concerned that your baby may have birth defects. This type of dream is common in expectant mothers in their second trimester"
> 
> Does anyone else dream of giving birth to animals or is it just me?:wacko:

i give birth every night, used to be a girl, now its a boy ... crazy dreams ... he was a weird creature one time, usally he is a preemie or a giant or something like husband isnt there ... 

but a dog, dont wanna be mean, but thats funny. dont worry about it and see it with humor :)


----------



## jessicatunnel

Hahaha, sorry to laugh but the way you wrote that, "I wanted a baby not a dog!" Was hilarious. Lol. I've never dreamed about giving birth to an animal though. Are you worrying about birth defects? (Like it says in the post)


----------



## rainbowskin

jessicatunnel said:


> Hahaha, sorry to laugh but the way you wrote that, "I wanted a baby not a dog!" Was hilarious. Lol. I've never dreamed about giving birth to an animal though. Are you worrying about birth defects? (Like it says in the post)

Lol I see the humor in it now that I'm awake! :) In the dream I was beside myself. I guess I do worry about birth defects, not to where it stresses me out though.


----------



## bananaz

I had a dream that I gave birth to a kitten last night! I was pretty embarrassed about it lol 

I've heard of other people having these types of dreams too. I guess it's pretty common, for some strange reason...


----------



## Silverlilly

lol - I thought I was the only one - I dreamed I gave birth to my own cat!!!


----------



## Platinumvague

I've also dreamed about giving birth to a kitten.Wonder if that has a deeper meaning.Seems like a common animal to give birth to lol


----------

